# Lionel postwar 027 appraisals



## Dug (Jun 9, 2013)

Might some one recommend a publication, forum, or website that will help me determine the fair market value of a 027 post war (mid 50s) Lionel train set? Probably individual prices would be best, wouldn't it?

I've been to EBay, there are several items listed but it's hard for a novice to tell if the prices are fair or inflated.

Searched about 027 on this forums' For Sale by Owner. I wondered if the dearth of 027 for sale was commensurate with its percent of market share, or maybe 027 is a niche market similar to aglet hoarding, or perhaps 027 is like diarrhea and everyone just wants to ah..void it.

Amazon lists some books but I hoped a sage at this forum might share his knowledge about which pricing method would be most productive (easiest) for me.

A book would be good in that I can read it at my leisure, however if the author isn't describing exactly what you have your still guessing at the price. A forum or website would be good in that I could send a picture so the appraiser could actually see the item and perhaps reach an accurate valuation. But going to a website might open me up to every ED, LowT, Hot Girls in Your Zipper Code, spam on the web. Bonus!

Thanks Doug


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

Dug said:


> Might some one recommend a publication, forum, or website that will help me determine the fair market value of a 027 post war (mid 50s) Lionel train set? Probably individual prices would be best, wouldn't it?
> 
> I've been to EBay, there are several items listed but it's hard for a novice to tell if the prices are fair or inflated.
> 
> ...


If you go to Ebay check the completed auctions section. That will give you an idea of what is selling and for how much.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Also consider looking up O27 with the letter O instead of the number 0. Both are used, but the letter is probably more common.

Train sets also cover a wide range of value based on factors like rarity and popularity. If there is a specific set you are trying to appraise and you know the numerical designation of that set, that will help get a more accurate range of values.


----------



## Dug (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks ktcards. I was looking at current auctions, great suggestion.

Thanks eljefe. I hadn't considered how the "O" vs zero affects a search engine. I know the names, numbers and approximate date of manufacture for each piece of my train set. I'm search impaired and easily discouraged by the "no results found for your search" that I get from most of my inquires. I advise myself to keep trying.

Thanks, Doug


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

For real prices, completed auctions are the way to go, you get to see what items actually sell for, not some inflated price that a dreamer has listed to see if a sucker is coming along.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

If you're willing to share the model numbers of your pieces here, there are lots of O-gauge aficionados who can probably give insights on value. Pictures are also helpful to assess condition. Plus we just like to see other people's trains!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

eljefe said:


> If you're willing to share the model numbers of your pieces here, there are lots of O-gauge aficionados who can probably give insights on value. Pictures are also helpful to assess condition. Plus we just like to see other people's trains!



DITTO. :smokin:


----------



## Dug (Jun 9, 2013)

OK first I need to figure out how to post more than 1 image at a time from Photo Bucket to this forum.

OK back with and edit. Posted pictures to my gallery. Had the 'same thumbnail for each image' problem but the names and numbers are right. Plus 22 pieces of straight track 17 curves, 2- 1022 siding switches with the little red flags, 1 6019 remote control (magnetic uncoupler) and a Lionel Train Master Type TW TRansformer.

In keeping with forum rules nothing is for sale just posting what I have hoping for comments. Thanks Doug


----------



## Dug (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm making a rookie mistake trying to post pictures from my Gallery. Three tries and I just can't seem to get it right. Back to how to post pictures. Later Doug


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Dug said:


> I'm making a rookie mistake trying to post pictures from my Gallery. Three tries and I just can't seem to get it right. Back to how to post pictures. Later Doug


Don't even try the gallery.

Do this.

My copy, pasted for you, ( I have this elsewhere)



I tried to make the instructions as simple as it is.


What I do to post a picture,
1,When your typing your thread, look up top & click on the paper clip.

2,That opens a box then click browse.

3,That will open another box find your picture where ever it is in your computer. (say downloads,camera,files wherever your picture is.)
When you find the picture click on it then click open, it will then be in your box where you clicked browse.

4, Then click upload, wait to make sure it uploads.

5, After it uploads go back to your post box where you are typing and click the paper clip again and click insert attachments.

Your picture should be in the thread.


Note, if the picture won't upload most likely it is too big.


----------



## Dug (Jun 9, 2013)

*My Stuff in pictures*

Thanks Big Ed. Drag and drop if I want them in some particular order.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The way you pick them to upload is the way they will come out.
After you hit insert attachments you can move them to any order you want in the post.

I will start with the 6464-50.

That is the wrong box for that car (route of the rockets).
That is a 6464-175, Rock Island boxcar. Made in 1954-1955.

In my book, (values just an approximate worth) you could see more or less.
6464 box cars are sought after so you never know what someone will pay for them.

The book is a 2010 value guide.
Type A with blue lettering........good condition $48 Excellent condition.....$99.
Type B with black letters...........good..............$413 Ex..........................$908.

Note, with the box you will get more sometimes a box will bring more then the car as people used to throw them away. Like I said about the values, I don't know how they come up with their numbers.

I will look at the rest now, and your initial post I am guessing your looking for values.
I will have to go back and reread. 



Edit, 
Note the 6464-50 box is listed for a M&StL Boxcar made 53-56.

Though those cars are Red???? It clearly states silver on the box?
That is confusing me, I wonder if the box would be considered a mistake?
That would make it worth more!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

This is what I am using for the worth estimates, This is a 2013 guide they update them every year but a lot of times the price will stay the same.

http://www.amazon.com/Lionel-Trains...99374&sr=8-1&keywords=greenbergs+train+guides


Like I said, these prices are not rock solid but you get an ideal of the rarity from the prices.

The one I listed above in black letters you see will fetch a lot more then the one in blue letters.
And a box in good shape might bring more then the car, all depends on it's condition and rarity.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The #2245.
Made 1954-55, Texas special F3 AB units.

(A) B unit with portholes.........(1954) good $275....Ex...$550.
(B) B unit without portholes....(1955) good $400....Ex...$720.

You can see that the one without portholes is rarer then the other.

You have the boxes? And the what is called the master box. 
Two boxes of the AB unit go in the master.

Remember these prices are some what inflated.

And if you put them on e bay, you never know what some will bid till the very end.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

#6561 Cable cars, 2 reels !953-1956.

(A) Orange reels Good $21 Ex $63.
(B) Gray reels Good $23 Ex $59.

Remember you have the box....= more $$$$


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

#6457 SP-type caboose 1949-1952.
Good $19 Ex $34.

With box, more.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

#6462-25
NYC gondola, green 1954-57.

Good $13 Ex $35.

Box more.

I don't know if the barrels came with that car.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

#6511 Flatcar w/t pipes. 1953-56.
(A) die-cast truck plates, 1953.....Good $19 Ex $ 70
(B) stamped metal truck plates...good $19 Ex $40.

You have the box. more $$$$ to the right collector.


Let me add yours seem like for the most part are in nice shape from what I can see.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The 6560 is a little tricky to value. They made a bunch of different ones.

Bucyrus Erie crane was made 55-58 and in 68-69.

I think yours is type (C) more common from the 50's.

Good $24 Ex $41.

Remember w/t box more.

Yours looks in great shape and all there.


From what I see they are all in fairly great shape, though I would need more pictures of all sides top and bottom to see if that is the case.

And the engine? 
Do you know if it runs? 
Do you have track and transformer to check?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

This concludes Ed's appraisal service, bill on the way.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Another thing about yours besides having the box is that they look to be complete.

A lot you see for sale don't have the original loads. 
A lot would be missing the pipes and stakes for the flatbed. 
A lot would be missing brake wheels. 
I guess the gondola came with the barrels? 
The cable car would either be missing the rolls or the wire would not be on them.

A lot of the cabooses would be minus a corner of the roof and missing the smokestack.

The crane would be missing the hook or would need some kind of work on the hoisting.

From what I see yours are in good/great shape. :smokin::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Do you know about this site?

It won't tell you the worth but will tell you a little history on Postwar Lionel stuff,

http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_master_index.htm


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The box mystery is solved looking at the above site I listed.

A copy and paste from there on the box number,



The Overprinted 6464-50 Box

Lionel wanted the SILVER Rock Island box car to be available for the Christmas season of 1954, but they didn’t have the time to have the boxes printed. The result was that they overprinted the Minneapolis & St. Paul No. 6464-50 boxes and included them in set No. 2217WS that was headed up by a No. 682 Steam Turbine Locomotive.

Lionel would traditionally include these overprinted boxes in sets because customers were much less likely to purchase boxes that were so marked off of their dealer’s shelves. Note on the picture below the addition of the text "SILVER" on the sides of the box. Printing of the box descriptive information on the sides of the boxes ceased after 1955, and mark the dividing point between middle and late classic boxes. In addition, after this date much of descriptive information, especially on the 6464 box car series, like the road names were eliminated from the box ends.


----------



## Dug (Jun 9, 2013)

*Thanks Big Ed, O t2 O*

I just ordered the book from Amazon, you'll be getting your commission on the sale shortly.

The train set was a Xmas present in 1955 or 1956. Prices marked on the boxes are between $5 and $6 each. The Diesel A and B unit box is marked $39.95.

I have boxes for all the pieces but most are in pretty bad shape. Don't know what happened to the Box Car box, it must have been accidentally switched when the set was purchased. (just read you last Post about the box deal) I have the original shipping box for the engine A & B units.

Most of the pieces are in good shape. The engine is missing an air horn and some of the paint is rubbed off where it contacts the box. One of the reels on the cable car has a small chip out of it. The crane works, still has the original hoist cable, string.

The engine ran but that was 50 years ago. The motor is frozen now. Needs to be taken apart and cleaned. I had that done once in the early 60's by the Lionel dealer in Boise. It went back in its box and hasn't been used since. I have track, transformer and switches.

Thanks again for the picture help. I've seen your paper clip advice before, just got tied up with the Gallery route to posting pictures. 

O t2 O......Oblivious to the Obvious Thanks Doug


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Dug said:


> I have boxes for all the pieces but most are in pretty bad shape. Don't know what happened to the Box Car box, it must have been accidentally switched when the set was purchased. (just read you last Post about the box deal) I have the original shipping box for the engine A & B units.
> O t2 O......Oblivious to the Obvious Thanks Doug


Your welcome, glad to be of service.
Just remember, a lot don't go by those prices in the book.
A lot won't pay that much but some will.
Some will pay more. Some less.
I am in the some less category.
And on E bay you never know a newbie might just drive the price up a lot.

They used to list a rarity number along side of the prices but stopped doing that for some reason.
They added a box section in the back, though they don't list a lot in that section.
Like I said I don't have a new one mine are from 2007 and 2010.


Read the above post on the box, the mystery is solved.


If this was a set, do you have the big master box that all the other boxes came shipped in?

What are you going to do with them?


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Here is another nice reference site to read more about your items.

http://www.postwarlionel.com/

Since you say each box has a price tag, I suspect most of these pieces were bought indivually rather than as a set. The only set I can find that comes closest to what you have is the 1517W.










Even though the 2245 locomotive was sold in Lionel's lower-end O27 line rather than the higher-end O line, it looks pretty high quality. Aside from the locomotive not running, your items look to be in good condition!


----------



## Dug (Jun 9, 2013)

*To Hoard or not To Hoard*

Ed, the box end flap from the 6464 Box Car has MINNEAPOLIS & ST. LOUIS printed on it and the words have been blacked out. As you saw 'silver' is printed on the box side. I really like the trivial history stuff.

I don't have the original shipping container nor the original transformer that came with the set. The original transformer never worked very well and I ended up (my Mother actually) buying the transformer I have now, a couple of years later.

I hear you on the price estimates. A sale takes place when the motivation of the buyer and the seller intersect. A patient person may sit at the crossroads of owning and owned for a long time, depending on how hard headed or hard-up he is. 

As to the final disposition of the train set, it will be sold as will most of the other stuff I hoard. It's just that these things have more memories attached to them than the number of tassels on Elvis' coat sleeves. Which reminds me is 'hoard' the conjugation of the verb to herd? As in: Tomorrow I will herd, Today I am herding, yesterday I hoard. In a sentence: My wife divorced me last week because I hoard around to much. It's a hoard question to answer. Hope that joke doesn't put a Mod. on a Cross Road.

Thanks for being blather tolerant, Doug


----------



## Dug (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks for the web site Eljefe. That's my set with a silver box car. Add the crane and the pipe flat car. Those boxes are in much better shape than mine. Oh yea, I have six wooden barrels. I don't have the original transformer. My caboose has the black smoke stack too.

I wonder if it is possible to download an album with multiple pictures from PB? That may be a way to get around the one pic at a time deal. Big Ed finally said *paper clip* enough times that I can post pics from my computer. 

So with the Photo Bucket stuff, if you delete a pic from photo bucket any place that photo was linked to can no longer see the pic but if I download from my hard drive to this forum the pic is in this forums server (memory) and not affected by what I do with the photo on my hard drive?

Thanks for the link, Doug


----------

